# Träger PID Regler



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Lüftungventilator mit dem fb41 - "COUNT_C" zu Regen der Istwert wird von einen Differenzdruckregler zurückgegeben. 
Meine Frage nun wie bekomme ich als Ahnungsloser es hin das der Regler so wenig wie möglich überschwingt. Der P anteil ist schon sehr gering (0.1) der Diff-Anteil sehr hoch aber duch den trägen Istwert schwingt der Regler doch noch immer über. 
Kann mir jemand helfen, der sich mit Regelungen etwas besser auskennt als ich? 

Danke
Bird


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Hi

1. Aus dem Istwert einen Mittelwert bilden (Glätten).

2. Den P-Anteil sehr klein aber das hast Du ja

3. Die I-Anteil auf 60 sekunden also sehr hoch.

Machst Du eine Regelung für Zonenklappen???
Und der Druck im Kanal soll in Abhänigkeit der geöffneten Klappen 
immer Konstant sein???

Mfg

Christian Werner


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort

Du hast völlig recht mit deiner Vermutung. Ich möchte den Druck von mehreren Räumen über Volumstromregler regeln, und der Druck soll im Kanal konstant bleiben. 
Der I Anteil ist auch derzeit schon auf 60s eingestellt.

Mfg
Bird


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 April 2004)

Hallo Bird,



			
				birdracoon schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Diff-Anteil sehr hoch...



Den D-Anteil würde ich bei einer Druckregelung ausgeschaltet lassen! Der I-Anteil in der Größenordnung wie ihn Christian angibt ist ok. Die Differenzdruckgeber sind meistens sehr träge. Bei manchen Typen kann man sogar eine Zeitkonstante angeben, so dass der Messwert schon gedämpft ist. Eine Mittelwertbildung könnte sich damit erübrigen. Auf keinen Fall darf dein Regler schneller sein als der Differenzdruckgeber bzw. die ganze Regelstrecke, sonst kommt es zum Schwingen!

Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur etwas Probieren.


Gruß, Onkel



Nachtrag, 22:06

Du regelst also nicht den Raumdruck über den Ventilator sondern über den/die Volumenstromregler? Beachte dass die Volumenstromregler somit Folgeregler deiner Raumdruckregler sind (Reglerkaskade). Der unterlagerte Regelkreis (Folgeregler-Volumenstromregler) muss nun schneller regeln können als der Raumdruckregler, ansonsten kommt es auch an dieser Stelle unweigerlich zu Schwingungen!

Wie hältst du den Kanaldruck konstant?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2004)

Hi kleiner Nachtrag

Den D-Anteil wie Onkel Dagobert sagt auf alle Fälle ausschalten.
Also nur einen PI-Regler mit der SPS machen.

Ich nehme mal an Du hast FU's für die Regelung???
Wenn wir sowas machen benutze ich eigentlich nicht den Regler in der SPS sondern den Regler im FU und von der SPS kommt nur die Freigabe für den FU.

Netten Gruß

Christian


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2004)

Die Anlage hat bei der Abluft einen konstant laufenden Lüfter und in der Zuluft einen über Frequenzumrichter geregelten Ventilator. Dahinter sind 3 Räume (Druckkaskade) wobei der Druck jedes Raumes über Volumsstromregler geregelt wird.

Also ich werde morgen mal probieren den Diff Anteil abzuschalten, da ich heute nicht zur Anlage kann. 
Leider bin ich totaler Newbie in sachen Druckregler meine Frage daher wie ist es gemeint, dass ein Regler schneller sein muss als der andere. Ich habe auch noch das Problem das die Volumsstromregler über Digitale Ausgänge gesteuert werden und sobald ich einen etwas größeren Int-Anteil einstelle beginnen die Ausgänge sehr schnell ein/aus zu schalten.

Ist bei solchen Regelungen mit Digitalen Ausgängen überhaupt von ein I-Anteil abzuraten?

Mfg
Bird


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 April 2004)

Hi Bird,

das ist ein sehr anspruchsvolles Projekt nicht nur für einen "Newbie", sondern auch für Experten, zu denen ich mich noch lange nicht zählen darf. Jedoch hatte ich schon einmal ein wenig mit ähnlichen Sachen zu tun (Reinraum/Schleuse/Vorraum).



			
				birdracoon schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Anlage hat bei der Abluft einen konstant laufenden Lüfter und in der Zuluft einen über Frequenzumrichter geregelten Ventilator...



Regelgröße ist der Kanaldruck im Zuluftkanal, gemessen gegen die Athmosphäre? Auch dieser Regler sollte als PI-Regler ausgelegt sein. Das Ergebnis dieses Reglers (konstanter Kanaldruck) ist die Grundlage für ein stabiles Regelverhalten der anderen Regelkreise.



			
				birdracoon schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie ist es gemeint, dass ein Regler schneller sein muss als der andere...



Der Druckregler für den Raumdruck hat als Reglereingänge den Soll- und den Istwert des Raumdruckes. Die Stellgröße, die er ausgibt ist der Sollwert für den Volumenstromregler. Der Volumenstromregler (jedenfalls die, die ich kenne) ermittelt seinen Istwert (Volumenstrom) über den Differenzdruck über seiner Klappe. Es werden also mit zwei Reglern, zwei verschiedene Größen gemessen und geregelt, wobei der eine Regler dem anderen unterlagert ist. So etwas nennt man dann Kaskadenregelung. Den Volumenstromregler könnte man auch als Stellglied (aber mit eigenem Regelverhalten) des Raumdruckreglers ansehen.


Gehen wir einmal von folgender Annahme aus (ich kürze jetzt mal Raumdruckregler=RDR und Volumenstromregler=VSR):

FALSCH:

Der RDR arbeitet schneller als der unterlagerte VSR, der Sollwert liegt bei 10Pas, der Istwert liegt momentan bei 15Pas. Der schnelle RDR wird seinen Reglerausgang sehr schnell "aufreißen". Der langsame VSR wird natürlich langsam seinen neuen Sollwert nachreglen. Noch bevor der VSR seinen Sollwert ausgeregelt hat, ist der schnelle RDR schon an seiner oberen Begrenzung. Nun beginnt der RDR wieder gegenzuregeln. Das gleiche Spiel läuft nun in die andere Richtung. Der Ausgang des RDR wird sich dadurch nie beruhigen, er schwingt dauerhaft weiter, im Extremfall wechselt er sogar sprunghaft zwischen 0 und 100%.


RICHTIG:
Der RDR arbeitet langsamer als der VSR. Wenn jetzt der langsame RDR sein Ausgangssignal aufgrund von Regelabweichungen ändert, bleibt dem schnellen VSR genügend Zeit, seinen neuen Sollwert zu erreichen. Der langsame RDR wird sein Stellsignal nicht mehr als nötig erhöhen. Der schnelle VSR kann dem Stellsignal des langsamen RDR folgen.




			
				birdracoon schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe auch noch das Problem das die Volumsstromregler über Digitale Ausgänge gesteuert werden...



Das macht das ganze zwar nicht unbedingt einfacher, aber ein Problem sollte es nicht sein. Bist du sicher, daß es sich überhaupt um einen VSR handelt? Oder sind es vielleicht "nur" einfache Klappenstellantriebe, s.d. der Volumenstrom garnicht wirklich geregelt wird?




			
				birdracoon schrieb:
			
		

> ...sobald ich einen etwas größeren Int-Anteil einstelle beginnen die Ausgänge sehr schnell ein/aus zu schalten...



Wahrscheinlich hast du den I-Anteil mit dem D-Anteil verwechselt?



Gruß, Onkel

(Wollte garnicht so viel schreiben, hoffe es hat ein wenig geholfen)


----------



## EWS (2 April 2004)

Hi

also vielleicht bin ich ja heute etwas blöd aber ich muß Dich doch noch etwas fragen.

Volumenstromregler

Ich schreibe jetzt einfach mal so wie ich diese Dinger kenne.
Man steuert Sie über 3 Digitalausgänge von der SPS oder DDC an
1 Schließen, 2 ganz Öffnen, 3  Freigabe Regeln.

Diese Volumenstromregler sind von Werk aus auf eine bestimmte Luftmenge eingestellt zB. 1000 m³.
Diese Menge versucht die Motorklappe immer zu regeln. Wenn Du zB. den Zuluftmotor einfach mal abschaltest und die Freigabe für die Klappe auf 1-Signal stehen lässt das fährt die Klappe ganz auf. Erhöht man die Drehzahl vom Motor so das eine größere Menge an Luft gefördert wird fährt die Klappe zu. Sie versucht immer nur die 1000 m³ Luft zuhalten.

Diese Funktionen macht eigentlich der Volumenstromregler von alleine ohne einen Regler in der SPS oder DDC. (Hardware)
Von Dir kommen nur die Digitalsignale.

1 schließen wenn die Anlage aus ist
2 ganz öffnen (100% wird meistens nicht gebraucht)
3 Freigabe regeln

Der Druck im Lüftungskanal wird über eine Druckaufnehmer gemessen als 4-20 mA oder meistens in der Lüftungstechnik 0-10V Signal.
Dieser Druckaufnehmer ist der Istwert (Skalierung??) für Deinen PI-Regler. Jetzt fehlt Dir nur noch der Sollwert zB. 200 mbar für Deinen PI-Regler. Den Sollwert entweder fest programmiert oder über ein OP/TP eingeben. Vom Analogausgang wird dann der FU Angesteuert.
Du hast auf alle Fälle nur *einen einfachen PI-Regler *in der SPS oder DDC. Dieser Regler muß träge sein also kleinen P und großen I-Anteil.

Der Drucksollwert der gehalten werden soll muß als Angabe vom Lüftungsbauer kommen er macht ja die Berechnung welche Gesamtluftmenge gebraucht wird oder für welche Leistung die Anlage ist.

Ich hoffe das Du mit meinem Senf etwas anfangen kannst. Sonst schreib mir ne eMail mit Deiner Telefon-Nr.

netten Gruß

Christian Werner


----------



## EWS (2 April 2004)

Nachtrag

Beim einlesen vom Kanaldruck würde ich alle Klappen mal 100% öffnen
und den Lüftermotor mit voller Leistung laufen lassen um zu sehen was für ein Druck vorhanden ist.
Anschließend 0% ganz schließen um festzustellen wie groß die Pressung vom Lüfter ist.

zB. Ergebnis 
 100 mbar wenn alle Klappen 100% auf sind
 350 mbar wenn alle Klappen 0% geschlossen sind

Sollwert muß kleiner 350 sein


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2004)

Also vielen Dank mal!

Erstam ein großes Lob für dieses Forum und deren Members. Muss sagen bin schwer beeindruckt über die vielen, schnellen Antworten.

Ihr habt mir auf jeden Fall schon mal weitergeholfen, mir sind nun erst einige Sachen unklar geworden die ich mal mit dem Lüftungtechniker absprechen muss.

Mfg
Bird


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 April 2004)

Hallo Christian,

was du beschreibst, ist die Regelung einer konstanten Zuluftmenge. Bird will aber die Raumdrücke dreier angrenzender Räume auf unterschiedliche Werte regeln. In vielen Fällen genügt sicherlich eine Luftmengendifferenz zwischen Abluft und Zuluft. Für Reinräume ist dies jedoch nicht genau genug. Dann kommt man um eine Regelung des Raumdruckes nicht herum. Zu diesem Zweck werden meines Wissens Volumenstromregler mit variabler Luftmenge im Abluftkanal eingesetzt. Hierfür gibt es entsprechende Volumenstromregler mit analogen Eingang für die Führungsgröße. Typen mit binären Eingängen (+/-) sind sicherlich auch denkbar, ich kenne jedoch keine. Die Regelung einer konstanten Zuluftströmung könnte lediglich als zusätzliche Maßnahme dienen.

Wenn das Regelschema soweit erst einmal klar ist, sollte man weitere Störgrößen wie eventuelle Leckagen und eventuelle Umluftklappen bedenken.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## EWS (3 April 2004)

Hi Onkel

ich bin mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher was Bird eigentlich genau braucht.
Die Anlagen die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe waren immer mit einem Konstantem Druck im Hauptkanal.
Er sollte uns vielleicht noch etwas mehr Info geben.

schönes WE

Christian Werner


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Juni 2004)

Hi Bird,

hattest du Erfolg?


Gruß, Onkel


----------

